# XM Channel Guide Update



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

http://www.xmradio.com/pdf/channel_guide.pdf

Effective Wednesday March 1; 3 new channels - Big Tracks(49) XM Chill (84) & WLW (173):
Oprah & Friends debuts in September.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

cant wait for big tracks


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The new channels have been live for a few hours now, you may have to type in one of the new channel numbers to force your channel list to update. I was hoping Liquid Metal would be brought back to the birds...Oh well...


----------

